# Verslavingen > Roken >  Roken maakt je dikker - Artikel

## Agnes574

De meeste mensen denken dat als je rookt je slank blijft. Het is deels waar, omdat een sigaret roken de energieverbruik met 3%laat stijgen in het eerst volgende uur. Daarnaast voel je je snel verzadigt en je snoept minder snel als je rookt. Dus op kort termijn heeft het de functie om af te slanken. Echter als je kijkt op langere termijn maakt roken je juist dikker. Nicotine ontregelt de hormoonhuishouding, waardoor er zich vetten ophopen bij de buik. 

*Risico's*
Deze vetophoping is moeilijk weg te werken, dus blijft het buikje op oudere leeftijd bestaan. Dit geeft weer risico's voor de gezondheid, zoals diabetes, cardiovasculaire ziekten, kanker, etc.

*Stoppen met roken en niet aankomen*
De reden om te blijven roken is dat men bang is om aan te komen als er wordt gestopt met roken. Want wanneer je stopt en je zou voorheen een sigaret hebben gerookt, pak je nu een snoepje of een koekje. Het is dus een gewoonte die je kunt doorbreken. Dit moet je gelijk aanpakken, want aan een nieuwe gewoonte ben je rond de 21 dagen gewent. Zo kun je beter op het moment dat je wilt gaan roken, te gaan wandelen, touwtje springen of andere simple bewegingen.

*Bronnen*
gezondheidsweb.com
e-gezondheid.be

----------

